# Need helping ID'ing this snake



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

All,

I just ran across this little guy this AM, I have seen many a garden snake in my yard but none like this. Also we have rat snakes in my yard as well. But and the big but is that we also have rattlers, and water mocasins. I have a creek just 100 feet off my property which 70 ft of it is woods. I live in Euless TX, and I do not kill something until it is a confirmed dangerous creature as I do have two small dogs and they mess with everything. Any help on the ID of this snake will be greatly appreciated. I have it in a bucket now. 

Pj 

http://pj-pjphotos.blogspot.com/201...-this.html


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Not sure myself but why not just relocate him?


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By Martan on 01 Apr 2013 10:28 AM 
Not sure myself but why not just relocate him? 
How far would be needed? Also there are kids that play in the back woods so that kind of adds to my concerns about simple relocation. But I am thinking about that as well. One of the water snakes we have in these parts is agressive. 

Pj


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone ID'd this guy for me, it is a Texas Brown Snake, I got a link and it fits him exactly. So this guy will be set free here directly. 

PJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks a little like what we here in ohio would call a garder snake. Plus it does not look like it has the head of a viper snake.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By pete on 01 Apr 2013 02:41 PM 
It looks a little like what we here in ohio would call a garder snake. Plus it does not look like it has the head of a viper snake. 
Pete, 

Getting right down to it, it is basically a garden snake. The ones I have seen however are the green ones, and brown/bronze color looking ones. But this guy while it did not have a viper head persay, if it was a young'in, not sure if it would or would not even if it were a viper. What struck me as odd, was all of the other garden snakes never coiled and struck at me, this one did.. But anyway, I would say if you want to call it a garden snake that would fit. Thanks!!!

Pj


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The great and all knowing Wikipedia says that is a Texas brown snake:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_brown_snake

It was also listed as an insect snake and according to this is often mistaken for a Copperhead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bds8P-88kq4

I would still drop him off ...about 5 miles away


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

On the other hand, it's a scale 60 feet, so the perfect centerpiece for your circus train!


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup that him Mr Smith. I let him go in the yard in the back once I go an ID on him. Gave him plenty of time to scram before the dogs would find him. I like keeping the lizards and snakes in the yard. 

Pj


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj:


I think that you are fortunate (?) to live in one of the few parts of the country that has all 4 types of poisonous snakes: rattlesnakes, copperheads, water moccasins, and coral snakes. The first three have triangular (arrowhead) shaped heads. The back of the head sticks out beyond the sides of the neck. The coral snake has brightly colored bands of red, black and yellow. I hope I remember this rhyme correctly from scouts: RED AND YELLOW KILL A FELLOW, RED AND BLACK FRIEND OF JACK. 

Chuck


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By chuck n on 01 Apr 2013 04:35 PM 
Pj:


I think that you are fortunate (?) to live in one of the few parts of the country that has all 4 types of poisonous snakes: rattlesnakes, copperheads, water moccasins, and coral snakes. The first three have triangular (arrowhead) shaped heads. The back of the head sticks out beyond the sides of the neck. The coral snake has brightly colored bands of red, black and yellow. I hope I remember this rhyme correctly from scouts: RED AND YELLOW KILL A FELLOW, RED AND BLACK FRIEND OF JACK. 

Chuck


Chuck,

I wonder why you call that fortunate? As for your description you are correct however a large rat snake has the arrowhead head (at least in my book). The only thing I look for to tell the difference is no rattler and he does not coil unless cornered, had one in my man cave once, that was a lot of fun getting him out without getting me bit or him hurt. LOL. My guess is he was 6-8' (feet). Largest I have ever seen but not agressive, in fact when I first walked in the door I thought I had left a large rope or something on the floor, had my hands full, then as I went into the living room I thought to myself, heck I aint got no rope that big. Went back and sure enough the fun began. He got mad, I got scared and ruckis ensued, but I got him out. But we haven't had too many rates in the last few years. Get some now and then, but when the rats got ate, the snakes left, now it is harder to find em in the back yard.

Pj


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj, that's why I added the question mark. It was a little tongue in cheek. Texas, does have more than its fair share of things that sting and bite.

I was once on a geological field trip out near Tyler. I picked up a rock and on the underside were four scorpions. Fortunately, it was a cold morning and I quickly dropped the rock. But not as fast as when I got out of a sleeping bag when I heard a rustling near my shoulder. It was a scorpion, at least the size of a 1# lobster. That time I was in the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Not a good place to be when you get stung.

As a meaningless aside, all the rattlers that I saw in the canyon were various shades of pink. They matched the color of the sand very well.

Chuck


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like a grass snake. Has it got a round pupil like a human? If it does, it is non-poisonous. Poisonous snakes have cat eye pupils. 
Ron


----------

